# أغرب الحقائق عن دول العالم



## هبه رسمي (12 يوليو 2020)

في بلغاريا تمّ العثور علی أقدَم كَنز ذهب في العالم.

تُعتبر جُزر المالديف أول دولة مُهدَّدة بالانقراض في العالم؛ نظراً لارتفاع نسبة مياه البحر النّاتجة عن الاحتباس الحراري.

تُعتبر إيطاليا موطناً لأقدم جامعة في أوروبا “جامعة روما”.

يُعتبر الفرنسيّين أوَّل من اخترع السيقان الخشبيّة؛ وذلك للمشي علی المُستنقعات الرّطبة.

تُعتبر التحيّة والسّلام “Wai”، من أشهر الحركات التايلنديّة، حيث تقوم التحية على انحناء الرأس للأسفل وتطابق الكفين مع قول كلمة شكرا”krop khan kha”؛ تعبيراً عن الامتنان والمودة للآخرين.

كانت العِراق قديماً تُسمّی “بِلاد ما بين النّهرين”؛ نظراً لوعوقها بين نهريّ دِجلة والفُرات.

يوجد في مدينة بودابست أكبر الينابيع في العالم من حيث عددها. ويوجد فيها حوالي 1500 مُنتجع صحّي.

تُعتبر بنغلاديش مدينة المساجد؛ نظراً لكثرة المساجد فيها.


----------



## أَمَة (15 يوليو 2020)

شكرا يا هبة على موضوعك الجميل.
أهلا و سهلا بك في منتدى الكنيسة.


----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2020)

معلومات حلوووة
منورة المنتدئ​


----------

